# Turnips at 637 [CLOSED]



## MonkParty (May 30, 2020)

I was time traveling to cycle out some villagers and happened to check the Cranny! *1 NMT per trip* please, as I'm pretty desperate for them. Please post here and I will DM you my code and instructions. Let's be quick, since I only plan to go for a short while.

If you want to try getting in a second time, post again AFTER you get your turn, thanks!

(If you want to see where I am on the list, I've liked posts that have received codes.)

FOR REAL CLOSED. Prices are about to change so I couldn't get you in if I wanted. Thanks to everyone who came! You're helping my nerdy cat cause!


----------



## SaphFire (May 30, 2020)

Very interested!


----------



## Bcat (May 30, 2020)

Would love to come!


----------



## Sarabi (May 30, 2020)

Interested


----------



## symdrawshapes (May 30, 2020)

i'd love to come!


----------



## nyanicat (May 30, 2020)

I'd like to come!


----------



## Sarabi (May 30, 2020)

Sarabi said:


> Interested



Also it will take two trips so I'll have to bring the 2 nmt with me the second trip


----------



## Kiracuils (May 30, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## SaphFire (May 30, 2020)

Hello again!


----------



## Sarabi (May 30, 2020)

Ready for round 2 when you are able


----------



## MonkParty (May 30, 2020)

Not a lot of people, so should be able to get everyone, as many times as they need~


----------



## nyanicat (May 30, 2020)

MonkParty said:


> Not a lot of people, so should be able to get everyone, as many times as they need~


Thank you for this! I'm next but does this mean we can do multiple trips in one comment? Or would you like us to comment again for 2nd trip?


----------



## MonkParty (May 30, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> Thank you for this! I'm next but does this mean we can do multiple trips in one comment? Or would you like us to comment again for 2nd trip?


Please comment again after your trip!

And no problem! Sorry to charge y'all but I'm on that dang Raymond grind smh


----------



## nyanicat (May 30, 2020)

MonkParty said:


> Please comment again after your trip!
> 
> And no problem! Sorry to charge y'all but I'm on that dang Raymond grind smh



Totally understandable I hope you get Raymond soon!

Also, I am asking once again for your turnip price. Thank you!


----------



## MonkParty (May 30, 2020)

My friend keeps telling me I need to let Raymond go and love myself, which just makes me want him more.

I sent more codes out all at once since it's almost noon in game...gonna lock the thread. Thanks y'all! I didn't actually have any turnips so I'm glad some people could make use of this lol


----------

